# Amplificadores clase H y G (con Inyectores)



## Chainax (Nov 10, 2007)

Soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad encontré cosas muy interesante. Necesito la ayuda de ustedes. Necesito que me den información, circuitos, y cálculos de amplificador de alta potencia clase G y clase H. Les agradecería si me pueden ayudar porque necesito reparar unos con urgencia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

Decime que plano necesitas, marca y modelo por ahi lo tengo . nos vemos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 3, 2008)

Tengo este que como siempre estoy didspuesto a armar pero este integrado no existe aun en los anaqueles de mi ciudad asi que lo esperare con asias porque u amplificador integtrado de 180W RMS x2 Channel se agradece jeje. y como siempre tenia que ser de mis cuates de la sanyo con los unicos y legendarios STK.  

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos desde Mexico.
Tacatomon


----------



## franklin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

este tipo de amplificador son las qsc clase h esta es la famosa 
rmx5050Ver el archivo adjunto RMX5050.pdf


----------



## palomo (Oct 20, 2009)

checa este es un cres audio modelo CD  6, 9 y 12 el pre es el mismo para los tres modelos, unicamente cambia la cantidad de transistores que manejan a la salida


----------



## arielcaso (Dic 2, 2009)

conozco solo 2 amplis clase g y suenan bestiales, los dos de las masrcas mas reconocidas, uno es el sun fender de instrumento y el otro es el mx1500 de qsc (no confundir con el 150a) tengo ambos planos por ahi. saludos


----------



## neutralinos (Sep 30, 2011)

Quisiera saber cual de estos tipos tipos de amplificadores tienen mejor respuesta en todos los rangos de audio.
Los RSN de panasonic son en su mayoria clase H, es su construccion y diseño lo que los hace tan especiales o es la clase H la que genera un sonido tan fiel.
Si alguien me puede informar sobre el tema le estare agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2011)

La fidelidad viene por otro lado , no tiene *casi* nada que ver con la clase  de amplificador A , AB , C  , D , H o G. Exceptuando la B que tiene graves problemas en el cruce por cero.

Leete este : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-clase-h-g-10800/

y este : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ultimos-desarrollos-amplificadores-audio-clase-d-58803/

Saludos !


----------



## danzaconlobos (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola quisiera saber cual es la configuracion original de un clase G, se que son muy utilizados como etapas de salida de sistema de RF y de sonido, pero los he buscado circuitalmente para entenderlos y nada, en los libros de electronica muchas veces colocan la explicacion con BJT y FET de los clase A,B,AB y C y siempre mencionan que los clase D se construyen con MOSFET, tengo curiosidad por verlos circuitalmente y no como encapsulados o formando parte de un montaje mas complicado, solo saberlo identificar...saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## CrisThiiaN (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola a Todos  
Estoy interesado en el Amplificador tipo H para un proyecto. No encuentro mucho de Utilidad 
como por ejemplo su ganancia, modelo matemático, eficiencia, un circuito que me pueda servir de ejem. Lo unico que he encontrado es que los amplificadores clase H son una mejora de los de Clase AB. 
Me seria de  gran interes si me pueden facilitar informacion sobre este Amp. clase H
de ante Mano muchas gracias.
Nota: Es un proyecto X (no lo tengo definido) ya que lo voy hacer en base de las utilidades que tenga este amplificador, Pero no encuentro ninguna informacion que me pueda ser de utilidad 
De nuevo gracias por la información que me puedan brindar


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 14, 2012)

Amigo te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por diagramas de amplificadores alli encuentras muchos, busca en el foro. y perdon pero no te avia visto.


----------



## cgmelectro (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola: Alguien tendrá un buen tutorial donde explique bien el funcionamiento de esta salida. Estuve buscando en le web pero no encontré nada bueno. Gracias,

Carlos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2012)

Por aquí hay algo


----------



## jgsonido (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy estudiando los amplificadores de audio tpologia clase H, por lo tanto quiciera compartir con ustedes un diseño, pero lamentablemente no cuento con el listado de componentes y me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes lo tienen y luego de eso yo compartiria la pcb.

ademas tengo dudas con respecto a los sistemas de inyección, hay varios y la idea analizar cual se comporta mejor.

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2013)

Fijate por aqui :

Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con *inyectores*)

Amplificador RAM con *Inyectores*


----------



## jgsonido (Ene 14, 2013)

No hay mucha información en este foro sobre este tipo de sistemas clase h solo clase g. pero de todos modos muchas gracias.


----------

